# Going from box to equipment with LFMC and FMC



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

J_Captain said:


> I've noticed that it is pretty standard practice to drop straight out of a box, or conduit, using flex to a piece of equipment. Without using any supports on the flex. I looked through the code articles and it specifically says to support the flex within 12'' of every box and conduit. The exceptions to this article don't seem to cover the application I am referring to either.
> 
> Am I missing something here This is a very standard install that I have both done and seen on most jobs.


348.30 Securing and Supporting. FMC shall be securely fastened in place and supported in accordance with 348.30(A) and (B).
(A) Securely Fastened. FMC shall be securely fastened in place by an approved means within 300 mm (12 in.) of each box, cabinet, conduit body, or other conduit termination and shall be supported and secured at intervals not to exceed 1.4 m (4½ ft).
Exception No. 1:  Where FMC is fished between access points through concealed spaces in finished buildings or structures and supporting is impracticable.
Exception No. 2:  Where flexibility is necessary after installation, lengths from the last point where the raceway is securely fastened shall not exceed the following:
(1) 
900 mm (3 ft) for metric designators 16 through 35 (trade sizes ½ through 1¼)
(2) 
1200 mm (4 ft) for metric designators 41 through 53 (trade sizes 1½ through 2)
(3) 
1500 mm (5 ft) for metric designators 63 (trade size 2½) and larger
Exception No. 3:  Lengths not exceeding 1.8 m (6 ft) from a luminaire terminal connection for tap connections to luminaires as permitted in 410.117(C).
Exception No. 4:  Lengths not exceeding 1.8 m (6 ft) from the last point where the raceway is securely fastened for connections within an accessible ceiling to luminaire(s) or other equipment.
(B) Supports. Horizontal runs of FMC supported by openings through framing members at intervals not greater than 1.4 m (4½ ft) and securely fastened within 300 mm (12 in.) of termination points shall be permitted.

*********************

Nope you're not many just ignore the code on this.


----------

